# Problems with joints...



## Mainegal (Feb 6, 2019)

Oh my, there is never a problem with joints unless you don't have any OR they are the joints in your body- for.me- the conundrum are hands.

And... I finally found a use for cbd...

Take the cbd tincture/ oil and rub it into your joints-better yet- find a gorgeous counterpart (or size wise handsome doppelganger bc that's my personal adoration) and rub away.

Feel good.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 25, 2019)

Hmmm... so far haven't had too much trouble (except those football knees). I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## LizzieJones (Mar 25, 2019)

I don't know what cbd is but when my arthritis gets the best of me I use aspirin plus a rub called Voltaren. Expensive stuff but it works great and a tube of it last several months depending on how often you use the stuff.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 25, 2019)

cbd is cannabis oil. Like BEK, I have occasional knee pain; cbd brings instant relief.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 26, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> I don't know what cbd is but when my arthritis gets the best of me I use aspirin plus a rub called Voltaren. Expensive stuff but it works great and a tube of it last several months depending on how often you use the stuff.


I have some Voltaren cream as well (prescribed when my knee was acting up last week or so). It's really good.


----------



## LizzieJones (Mar 27, 2019)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> cbd is cannabis oil. Like BEK, I have occasional knee pain; cbd brings instant relief.



I'll have to try to find some cbd and try it. I'm guessing it's legal here since we just legalized cannabis not too long ago.


----------



## Shotha (Mar 27, 2019)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> cbd is cannabis oil. Like BEK, I have occasional knee pain; cbd brings instant relief.



Otherwise known as cannabidiol, whence the abbreviation cbd.


----------



## Tad (Mar 29, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> I'll have to try to find some cbd and try it. I'm guessing it's legal here since we just legalized cannabis not too long ago.



CBD is apparently in short supply if you don't have a prescription for it. I was just reading that the supplirrs totally under estimated the CBD demand in the recreational market, and they have very little left after serving the medical market. And it takes time for them to change the plants they are growing (from high THC to high CBD), invest in the right processing, etc. Article on CBC was saying not expected to get much better for months


----------

